# Let's talk live rock



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

So I've been doing some research on live rock, specifically what live rock I want to put in my tank. I am actually starting to sway in getting dry rock Pukani is the one I most like, not only for it's surface area, but also its light weight and ease of shaping to suit aquascaping.

Old BRS videos but suits my idea's ( don't panic I am not the ultimate BRS fan boy, but they make quality video's)









What are your thoughts and personal choices?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I would go with dry rock. I feel the advantages out weight live rock, too many pests, algea, bubble algea and who knows what else. 

The cost is also better. 

Whatever you decide just make sure you take your time aquascaping it, after all it is the main feature in your tank.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep, this is the other reason I like dry rock, no need to rush it and I'll most likely cure it in the tank after I set it up the way I like.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

regardless of what you get, you're going to get pests. You can ask any reefer out there if they have had a pristine tank the whole time they've owned it.

Dry rock is definitely nice and has it's advantages over live rock. One of the main advantages is the cost for sure! On a good sale at the LFS's you can sometimes find Marco rock for $2 a pound or even cheaper. 

Live rock has it's benefits as well but you would have to take into consideration the idea of taking the rock out of the water when transporting. Once the rock comes out of the water the "Live" starts to die off. Once you put that rock into your tank it'll create a big cycle that you'll have to deal with.

My opinion would be to start with dry rock and seed the tank with another smaller rock from someone else's tank (not mine, too many problems with my tank)

This usually works out really well since the die off is very low on the small rock and you do get the benefits of live rock to seed the tank.

Again, I don't know anyone that hasn't had some type of pest in their tank at one time or another.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Agreed, good thinking.

My plan is to start with dry rock for many of the positive reasons, namely cost and time. I am sure I'll get what I need to seed from snails, frags, rubble etc. and "hopefully" keep pests to a controlable level.



altcharacter said:


> regardless of what you get, you're going to get pests. You can ask any reefer out there if they have had a pristine tank the whole time they've owned it.
> 
> Dry rock is definitely nice and has it's advantages over live rock. One of the main advantages is the cost for sure! On a good sale at the LFS's you can sometimes find Marco rock for $2 a pound or even cheaper.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I did the same thing when I started my tank 10 weeks ago. I bought 80lbs dry Marco rock from blunthead layed it out before filling the tank with water and substrate. After the water cleared I bought $20 of live rock from Aquatic Kingdom to help get things going. Seems to have worked out well so far


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I like dry Marco rock - it fits together well and has lots of holes for frag plugs if you do a reef.

Have you thought about if you are going to secure the rock? Some people drill it and use acrylic rods. It's probably the one thing I really wish I did. Nothing more frustrating than knocking over a rock or two just before bed and trying to save it while being armpit deep in the water.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea, buying actual wet live rock will only cause me to "rush" things, while dry rock will give me the time I need to set things up the way I like them and even walk away if needed. My hope is to do this setup once and do it as correct to my standards as possible.



CamH said:


> I did the same thing when I started my tank 10 weeks ago. I bought 80lbs dry Marco rock from blunthead layed it out before filling the tank with water and substrate. After the water cleared I bought $20 of live rock from Aquatic Kingdom to help get things going. Seems to have worked out well so far


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I agree with twobytwo for the acrylic rods for security. Your boyfriend does it on his 52 week tank build. lol

Now that you have an idea of rock and how to secure it, you have to decide on SUBSTRATE.

There are many options. Good luck with that one. LOL

I have BARE BOTTOM, nice and clean.

Again good luck in deciding.

OH DECISION DECISION so many choices


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh yea forgot to mention that. if anything I will drill and rod it. He's more than just my BRS boyfriend he is my soulmate 

I am actually thinking of placing an order with BRS and picking it up state side, if anyone is interested in joining me, have a valid passport ready..


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably cheaper to order from reefsupplies.ca or fijireefrock.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Perhaps, I will compare prices etc. before making any purchases. As always no rush, just enjoying getting idea's & thoughts.



CamH said:


> Probably cheaper to order from reefsupplies.ca or fijireefrock.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

90% of pests ive ever had came from corals and not live rock. Now i dip everything before it goes in my tank and half of the time i see flat worms or nudibranch in the dip water. That small bit of rock that corals come in on is suprisingly full of life. Ive also learned to never buy live rock at a real low price from someone whos shut down their system. Each time i have it was infested with aptasia. Ive done a tank on dry rock and it never developed any life until i added live rock. So i had no pods, or feather dusters, coraline algae without introducing it on live rock.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Funny, I just watched some videos on aclimating corals into the tank as I had no idea how to do it. I agree. I'll only buy frags from sellers I trust and have seen their setups first hand, being that I am trying to keep some sort of budget the more catious I am, the more I'll save ( Hopefully ) 



cablemike said:


> 90% of pests ive ever had came from corals and not live rock. Now i dip everything before it goes in my tank and half of the time i see flat worms or nudibranch in the dip water. That small bit of rock that corals come in on is suprisingly full of life. Ive also learned to never buy live rock at a real low price from someone whos shut down their system. Each time i have it was infested with aptasia. Ive done a tank on dry rock and it never developed any life until i added live rock. So i had no pods, or feather dusters, coraline algae without introducing it on live rock.


----------

